# الآن التقديم على الشركة السعودية للكهرباء..(هندسة صناعية)



## MAZIAD (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للحصول على فرص وظيفية أفضل , الآن قم بالتقديم على موقع الشركة السعودية للكهرباء:

حديثي التخرج.
التوظيف بخبرة.
:33: يمكنكم الدخول عن طريق الرابط التالي (التوظيف):
http://www.se.com.sa

ملاحظة: هذه دعوة شخصية, مقدمة مني لجميع إخواني الخريجين.:31: :31:​مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق,,,​ 
آمل من إدارة الموقع تثبيت الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة الجميع .


----------



## محمد جاسم (16 أبريل 2006)

*بارك اللة فيكم*

هل يجوز تعيين من المهندسين العرب غير السعوديين ذوو الكفاءة الجيدة وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## MAZIAD (16 أبريل 2006)

هناك إعلان عن وظائف بالخبرة يمكنك التقديم عليها

وشكراً لك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (16 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم اخي MAZIAD

اشكرك على المبادرة

لكن ارجو ان تطرح الموضوع في المكان المخصص له...... للتنظيم ليس الا

منتدى الاعلانات والتوظيف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=43


تحياتي


----------



## IE 4 EVER (16 أبريل 2006)

المستقبل للصناعة إن شاء الله ..


----------

